# Shoe eating



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I think my V is turning into a sneaky shoe eater. Anyone else had to deal with a shoe eater? I try to keep them put away but you only need to leave one on the ground.
:-[


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

well yes to some degree but we have that under controll now.Now they are into socks ,dirty or clean. Although they seem to prefer the ones i have worn already.I dont seem to mind so much.It seems that its going to be cheep er than dog toys,they destroy every toy i have ever gotten them.shoes are to expensive to let them destroy.One of them got moms new purse.SHE WAS MAD AS A HORNET! I made them a toy out of heavy cotton duck cloth even put the squeaky inside of it from another toy they ate.That lasted two maybee three days.Its like they have razors for teeth.my advise to you is get a shoe safe and do not under any circumstances give them the combination to the safe.


----------



## Apoch (Nov 7, 2008)

HAHAHA that's too funny. Andor is a big fan of pre worn socks also. Now he is to the point that he knows when he grabs one i am going to take it from him so he just drops them basically and gives me a look like "what? I like socks!"


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

When ours was a pup, he just liked to snatch them and carry them around. Now he's into socks, like the other people said! Anyone else's pup love paper products? Ours can't get enough of toilet paper and paper towels.

I say, the best you can do is teach him the "out" or "give" command as I don't think there's much you can do. I think sporting breeds, especially bird dogs, like the feel of having something in their mouth. You could try to do interactive training with him that mimics what he was bred to do. Put duck or bird scent on a cloth or dummy, hide it somewhere outside and have him find it. Give him a job. And be sure he's getting plenty of exercise in case he's just acting out because he's bored. Does he only eat them when you're gone? It could be nervous anxiety.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

do slippers count our little girl has fuzzy pink slippers always seem to be one missing.very mouthy breed .reminds me of a gsp i once had he like to chew on the cuffs of my jeans and shoes


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

Socks and paper products (particularly toilet paper) must be a Viszla thing. My two Viszlas LOVE socks. They'll steal them out of the hamper dirty or clean. You try and put one on and you better bet that they are right there waiting for the first chance to swipe it. I swear I can have every sock in the house put away and they will still manage to find one. As for the toilet paper, I can't tell you how many times I've seen a nice trail of toilet paper stung across the bathroom floor and leading its way to under by bed. My male V. new favorite thing are dryer sheets. I can't get my laundry out of my dryer fast enough without Gus nosing through it to find the dryer sheet. He's a quick little devil when it comes to finding those things. It's like a mad dash to see who can find the dryer sheet the fastest; me to try and keep him from getting it or him so he can run off with it.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

vgal said:


> Socks and paper products (particularly toilet paper) must be a Viszla thing. My two Viszlas LOVE socks. They'll steal them out of the hamper dirty or clean. You try and put one on and you better bet that they are right there waiting for the first chance to swipe it. I swear I can have every sock in the house put away and they will still manage to find one. As for the toilet paper, I can't tell you how many times I've seen a nice trail of toilet paper stung across the bathroom floor and leading its way to under by bed. My male V. new favorite thing are dryer sheets. I can't get my laundry out of my dryer fast enough without Gus nosing through it to find the dryer sheet. He's a quick little devil when it comes to finding those things. It's like a mad dash to see who can find the dryer sheet the fastest; me to try and keep him from getting it or him so he can run off with it.


 ;D Sounds like our guy EXACTLY! Including the dryer sheets...what is it??? A total paper product fetish. Once when he was a pup he managed to grab the TP from the upstairs bath and drag it down the stairs...


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep, mine loves the tissue paper too. Shoe safe sounds like the best remedy so far. Actually talking about socks, the other day we came home and we could see clothing on the back lawn. New trick learned! Pull the washing off the line! Who's was the only clothes she pulled off? MINE!
If we have to go out and leave her at home I reckon I can look her in the eye when we go and tell if she is going to get up to mischief.


----------



## germinara81 (Dec 8, 2008)

Our Vizsla, Juno also loves to eat tissue paper as well as dryer sheets. She always manages to find dryer sheets whenever we do laundry.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

mine also like dryer sheets.Must have a flavor that only dogs can taste.


----------



## bel1879 (May 12, 2008)

My 7 month old likes dryer sheets also just a word of advice my puppy just got done with surgery because he swallowed a sock and it had to be surgically removed so i would not allow them to have socks anymore.


----------



## Vizlacated (Feb 9, 2009)

I know what you're all talking about but I've got my 7 month old jasper out if the habit. I can leave socks out on the floor and he won't touch them anymore. Tips I can give are most imporantly teach your dog the "drop it" or "give me" command easily done using two balls (or two of whatever your dogs fav fetch toy is). Play fetch throwing one and having them return and drop for the next to be thrown. For chewing socks and shoes or whatever else it's as simple as diverting their attention to what they can chew. Simply say "no" make a distraction with a clap knock whatever and give them what they can chew on or even a treat for lisening to "no." KONGs are your friend for those who haven't discovered them yet. But the paper fetish is sooooo true its like a game whenever something spills on the floor andni need to wipe it with a paper towel of how fast can I clean before b4 my V tries to eat the paper towel from my hand


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Nico hasn't gotten to shoes yet but he is definitely a big fan of dryer sheets, toilet paper or paper towels, and any dirty or clean pair of socks! We bought him a sock monkey toy which he absolutely loves and seems to keep his mind off of clothes...for the most part


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

after months of trying Rio finally destroyed my house slipper beyond repair this evening - congrats old friend!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Further to my earlier posts, I just threw out the last half of my original pair of gumboots. As she was partial to shoes I just let her have a pair. She seems to have gone off them now. I did have to pay out my secretary for a pair of hers but thats another story!

I've also just finished moving the garden and clothes line behind a new fence. Try and get the good stuff now V!


----------

